# Most dominant athlete at thier given sport?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Well its kinda hard cause theres team and individual. But I vote for Kobe.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

danny...you should be ashamed of yourself. no hockey players?!!?!

alberta IS melting your brain


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I had sid the kid on there, but I dont think there are really any dominant players right now. Maybe Broduer?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

The answer RIGHT NOW is obviously Federer. I dont even think there is a discussion...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well I had sid the kid on there, but I dont think there are really any dominant players right now. Maybe Broduer?


joe Thornton


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ovechkin, lidstrom, pronger, niedermayer...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

thePACK© said:


> Well I had sid the kid on there, but I dont think there are really any dominant players right now. Maybe Broduer?


joe Thornton








[/quote]

Hes good, not dominant tho.

Maybe Kevin Bieska


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no lance armstrong? tom brady? but manning and LT make it to the list? they dont even have SB rings! whatever...i'd probably vote tiger...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> no lance armstrong? tom brady? but manning and LT make it to the list? they dont even have SB rings! whatever...i'd probably vote tiger...


kind of hard to consider brady or lt dominant considering they just got their asses kicked. matter of fact i think lance armstrong would probably be the only whom I would say absolutely dominated a particular sport.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It would most definately be Lance Armstrong.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> The answer RIGHT NOW is obviously Federer. I dont even think there is a discussion...


your right.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> no lance armstrong? tom brady? but manning and LT make it to the list? they dont even have SB rings! whatever...i'd probably vote tiger...


kind of hard to consider brady or lt dominant considering they just got their asses kicked. matter of fact i think lance armstrong would probably be the only whom I would say absolutely dominated a particular sport.
[/quote]

well, brady didnt exactly get his ass handed to him...and he's won 3 out of 4 superbowls in a free agency sport...the only thing about that is, its a TEAM sport, so really it can't be compared with a sport like cycling, or tennis. sports where a single athlete displays his own mettle, and a win/loss is specifically decided by how well they themselves play against another individual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Lance should be up there I guess. But then so could Shaun White, and a ton of other people. I guess I wanted to keep to mainstream sports.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> The answer RIGHT NOW is obviously Federer. I dont even think there is a discussion...


your right.
[/quote]

yes i agree. at this moment this is correct.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I also voted for Federer.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I was going to say shane warne, but you left cricket out of the poll


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to say Rohnildino.. Anyones who ever seen him play soccer (one on one with a defender) can pretty much tell he WAS dominating. Things have changed this world cup though!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Michael Jordan


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> I was going to say shane warne, but you left cricket out of the poll


Sachin Tendulkar!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...

kevin bieksa is basically Chuck Norris in a hockey players body...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

where the hell is the soccer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

...Ronaldhino


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

voted

woods... best golf video games ever


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

johnson- NASCAR

wait..........

JOHN CENA----WWE


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

SHAQ DIESEL BABY! even tho he aint what he used to be hes still a force to be rekond with in the paint. Who can stop him?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yao ming can


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> JOHN CENA----WWE


He said sport.

A sport is a competition, and by definition, a competition is an event in where people compete. Therefore, John Cena is not in a sport.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm going back in the day for this. bo Jackson.
but for today i would say Ronaldinho (football).

wait, and the iceman Chuck Lidell UFC


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wwe = sports entertainment

PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Golf is a sport?

Ditto for Nascar.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yup so is UFC, Pride, K1, boxing, bowling, WWE, TNA....the list goes on.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> wwe = sports entertainment
> 
> PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

GO TIGER


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Michael Jordan


x2
For that mistake, I refuse to vote sir1


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I said Federer. Theres no way Ronaldinho can be considered dominant at all. He's won a couple of European player of the year awards, and then won afew major trophys but they were with a team full of world class players. Theres just so many other players out there that you could say are just as good or close to being that you can't say he's dominant


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Woods and Federer pretty much tie. No one in their sport is even on the same tier.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> SHAQ DIESEL BABY! even tho he aint what he used to be hes still a force to be rekond with in the paint. Who can stop him?


your funny trigg--- "Who can stop him"? LOL- NOBODY can.... he doesnt even suit up these days--- and when he does he scores what.... 5 points??? lol

federer ftw....woods in a close 2nd


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> voted
> 
> woods... best golf video games ever


amen...

and KoK, stop your useless banter...the patriots won 3 superbowls in 4 years, did they not? so therefor 3 out of 4 is the correct term, considering they won one, then didnt win one, then won the next two, that makes 3 in 4 years...amen to doing math! go colts!

matt hughes anyone? i mean...come on! ali? tyson (in his prime...now its just getting to be a publicity thing).


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

James Stewart-Supercross.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> yup so is UFC, Pride, K1, boxing, bowling, *WWE, TNA*....the list goes on.


Are you being sarcastic? i cant tell?

Also..those who said chuck liddell, no way

He is very very good but has been hand fed opponents IMO
Now fedor, thats how to dominate an MMA division.

Federer,woods..yep those guys are light years ahead of the opposition

Ronaldinho, na, he hasnt done much this season

Chistiano ronaldo is the best footballer in the world at the moment


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

[

[/quote]

hey rider... news flash--- the patriots whole little 3 out of 4 dynasty thing has dropped to 3 out of 5 now as I dont think they will be winning super bowl XLI??
[/quote]

Well mabe the pats would spend some money and get him some talent they would of won some more..
the whole team has left and he basically plays with all rookies or second sting guys who drop passes when it counts bottom line he is the best out there from 6th round to 3 rings hell he was even drafted by the expos


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Michael Jordan


x2
For that mistake, I refuse to vote sir1
[/quote]
Michael Jordan


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude professional wrestling is *not* a sport. end of story.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!












as long as we are on the topic of nominating fictional athletes, I nominate Rocky!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!


He is dominant because the people booking the matches tell him he is going to win and whoever he is wrestling does a good job of pretending to be hurt..

Good lord, wrestling has been the same for about 100 years and some people *still* dont know how it all works


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Tibs said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!












as long as we are on the topic of nominating fictional athletes, I nominate Rocky!
[/quote]
i vote for the predator. hes an athlete, look it up. thread over.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!












as long as we are on the topic of nominating fictional athletes, I nominate Rocky!
[/quote]
Seabiscuit could kick rockys ass over 400metres


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

My vote goes to Charlie Conway from the mighty ducks


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> hey rider... news flash--- the patriots whole little 3 out of 4 dynasty thing has dropped to 3 out of 5 now as I dont think they will be winning super bowl XLI??


If you're gonna nitpick at least get your info correct. This year would be the 6th year, so it would be 3 out of the last 6.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> ovechkin, lidstrom, pronger, niedermayer... wade belak


fixed


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

why isn't sidney crosby up there???? I mean he's only 19 and has 78 points....not to bad i guess


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> The answer RIGHT NOW is obviously Federer. I dont even think there is a discussion...


your right.
[/quote]

Federer is the greatest person to ever touch a tennis racket. Woods is great at golf but doesnt win every event. Federer never loses unless he's on clay. He will go down as the most dominant tennis player ever.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!


He is dominant because the people booking the matches tell him he is going to win and whoever he is wrestling does a good job of pretending to be hurt..

Good lord, wrestling has been the same for about 100 years and some people *still* dont know how it all works
[/quote]
yes but in the years since samoa joe debut in TNA he has only lost ONCE and it was to kurt angle (the only olympic gold winning person in pro wrestling). 20 years ago we probably would be saying Hulk Hogan is the most dominant in any sport.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> in TNA it would have to be Samoa Joe hands DOWN!


He is dominant because the people booking the matches tell him he is going to win and whoever he is wrestling does a good job of pretending to be hurt..

Good lord, wrestling has been the same for about 100 years and some people *still* dont know how it all works
[/quote]
yes but in the years since samoa joe debut in TNA he has only lost ONCE and it was to kurt angle (the only olympic gold winning person in pro wrestling). 20 years ago we probably would be saying Hulk Hogan is the most dominant in any *sport.*
[/quote]
Its not a sport!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

no micheal schumacher?????????????????????
you wanna talk dominant


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pro wrestling IS a sport. it is more physically exhausting and demanding than golf, soccer, bowling....i could go on.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> pro wrestling IS a sport. it is more physically exhausting and demanding than golf, soccer, bowling....i could go on.


Probably true

But it isnt competetive, so it isnt a sport


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

psychofish said:


> It would most definately be Lance Armstrong.


Yup! By far


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> pro wrestling IS a sport. it is more physically exhausting and demanding than golf, soccer, bowling....i could go on.


in order for it to be a sport in this context it has to be competetive. pro wrestling is not competetive. the outcome of all of the matches are predetermined. thus, there being no competition. if you think that the matches are not predetermined then you're just plain silly.

mma does not have predetermined outcomes. match makers might feed a veteran an inexperienced fighter to pad his record, but that doesn't necessarily make it predetermined. for a recent instance of this you can refer to jake o'brien vs heath herring. while o'brien being intentionally meant to lose to herring, he pulled off an upset and won.

and the fact that an activity is physically demanding doesnt make it a sport. operating a jack hammer is physically demanding, but we don't have professional jack hammer competitions, do we? and physical demand is not the only aspect of a sport. a sport is a sport because it takes a level of skill and competance to defeat another player of the same sport, regardless of the amount of physical exertion required. ask a pro wrestler to run around a soccer field and try to score a single goal or guard a pro soccer player and see what happens.

skill + competance + competition = sport


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hmmm i guess you never heard of shoot x-division matches.

TNA has been doing matches where matches are NOT predetermined.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> hmmm i guess you never heard of shoot x-division matches.
> 
> TNA has been doing matches where matches are NOT predetermined.


Oh god no they havnt! they call them shoots to get people like you to think what they are watching is real.

The WWE did a tournament in 98 that was 100% real, it was called the brawl for all and involved some of the ugliest bar room brawling you will ever see.
This is what happened when the winner of that tournament fought pro fat ass butterbean in a legit contest.
Dont forget this is the same butterbean who has had his ass handed to him by low level MMA fighters all over the world


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ricky Carmichael or James Stewart and motocross/ supercross.... guarentee nobody listed (except chuck norris somewhere above i believe) could come cloce to riding a 40 minute moto, or a supercross....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

great vid. i remember bart gunn beating dr death steve williams and JBL earlier to get to the final round. devon, did you see butterbean KNOCK former WCW champ Sean O'haire out?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> great vid. i remember bart gunn beating dr death steve williams and JBL earlier to get to the final round. devon, did you see butterbean KNOCK former WCW champ Sean O'haire out?


I did, that was at the last pride event in the states.

Didnt last long did it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the tna x-division is just a division with no weight limit. and as devon has added, it's just a ploy to rival the mma reality. a real shoot fight requires sanction from the sports committee and proper protective gear.

butterbean destroyed bart gunn and sean o'haire. butterbean also lost to a 155 lb genki sudo within 3 minutes of the first round at k1 heros.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i just really like lt...haha freaking pats had to take them out!


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

wow suprised there no hockey players...i'd go with sidney crosby


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> wow suprised there no hockey players...i'd go with sidney crosby


nooooooooooooo?????


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

yes!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

earnhart jr aint worth a sh*t anymore, i hate that cocksucker now

joining the dark side with jimmie cumbag johnson and jeff buttdart gordon.

i sh*t myself when jr, said he is joining hendrick, he isnt going to win a

champiion ship there, he was at a good team already and didnt win it

he isnt gonna get it at hendrick, he is just gonna end up a second string

team mate to the two buttholes there already to help them get more

championships


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Unless there's a lesser-known sports league (or sport) I don't know about, how about Federer, hands down?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

With out a doubt Tiger

Federer cant be becuz he gets his ass kicked by Nadal evrytime on Clay


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you want to compare the two, Federer is in the top two almost every time out. Tiger's not. Tiger is an amzing freak of nature, but he will wind up with fewer major titles than Federer. He can be beaten by a lot of guys during a bad tournament. Federer is still nearly untouchable by anyone outside of the top five, even when he's far off his game.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> If you want to compare the two, Federer is in the top two almost every time out. Tiger's not. Tiger is an amzing freak of nature, but he will wind up with fewer major titles than Federer. He can be beaten by a lot of guys during a bad tournament. Federer is still nearly untouchable by anyone outside of the top five, even when he's far off his game.


untouchablle???? then why does he lose evrytime at CLay??? and never a French open ????


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I said "nearly untouchable"...and he does not lose "every time at clay". He is 16-3 on the surface this year, which is perfectly acceptable given that it's not the surface he's close to most used to. It's like in NASCAR where guys like Boris Said come out of nowhere for the road races and then revert back to meaninglessness...a lot of the clay court specialists do not play well on other surfaces and somehow win on clay alone. Now granted, the loss to Filippo Volandri on clay is less excusable, but let us consider the list of people who've beaten Tiger in majors recently. Also, let's consider that Tiger has missed a cut in his last five majors and Federer hasn't missed the finals in his last eight. Only one person has beaten Federer in his last eight majors and Tiger has been beaten by nearly half the field in one of his recent tourneys. Again, when Federer is off his game, he is still nearly unbeatable in the three non-clay majors and when Tiger's off his...well, he doesn't win nearly all the time, does he?

Also, look at the list of players that Federer has taken down on clay this year. And, also, look at Nadal's record run on clay. Who ended it? So Federer has taken down the second-best player in the world on the surface on which he has had a record run. What has Tiger done recently to compare to that? Lost to an Argentinian who doesn't do a great job of closing out tournaments at Oakmont?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> If you want to compare the two, Federer is in the top two almost every time out. Tiger's not. Tiger is an amzing freak of nature, but he will wind up with fewer major titles than Federer. He can be beaten by a lot of guys during a bad tournament. Federer is still nearly untouchable by anyone outside of the top five, even when he's far off his game.


untouchablle???? then why does he lose evrytime at CLay??? and never a French open ????
[/quote]

What is Federer's overall record in Clay?

Also, it's hard to compare sports like hoops and hockey to tennis, because you have the defense factor in hoops that is so often overshadowed. Preventing baskets is like scoring baskets.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I said "nearly untouchable"...and he does not lose "every time at clay". He is 16-3 on the surface this year, which is perfectly acceptable given that it's not the surface he's close to most used to. It's like in NASCAR where guys like Boris Said come out of nowhere for the road races and then revert back to meaninglessness...a lot of the clay court specialists do not play well on other surfaces and somehow win on clay alone. Now granted, the loss to Filippo Volandri on clay is less excusable, but let us consider the list of people who've beaten Tiger in majors recently. Also, let's consider that Tiger has missed a cut in his last five majors and Federer hasn't missed the finals in his last eight. Only one person has beaten Federer in his last eight majors and Tiger has been beaten by nearly half the field in one of his recent tourneys. Again, when Federer is off his game, he is still nearly unbeatable in the three non-clay majors and when Tiger's off his...well, he doesn't win nearly all the time, does he?
> 
> Also, look at the list of players that Federer has taken down on clay this year. And, also, look at Nadal's record run on clay. Who ended it? So Federer has taken down the second-best player in the world on the surface on which he has had a record run. What has Tiger done recently to compare to that? Lost to an Argentinian who doesn't do a great job of closing out tournaments at Oakmont?


Tiger has won every Major Federer hasnt !


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Tiger doesn't have a major that takes place all the time on a type of course that's completely different from anything he would face throughout most of the rest of the year. If he did (e.g. if the British were always on links courses or the U.S. Open were always on, say, city streets), that sort of comparison would be warranted. But it's not the case and thus the comparison isn't a fair one.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

coutl said:


> With out a doubt Tiger
> 
> *Federer cant be becuz he gets his ass kicked by Nadal evrytime on Clay*











Thats gotta be like this big prick inside of the ass.
Cant EVER beat that Nadal guy on the Clay. 
Federer has an impressive career, but This Nadal guy
comes in and Puts a Blemish in it!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Tiger doesn't have a major that takes place all the time on a type of course that's completely different from anything he would face throughout most of the rest of the year. If he did (e.g. if the British were always on links courses or the U.S. Open were always on, say, city streets), that sort of comparison would be warranted. But it's not the case and thus the comparison isn't a fair one.


Ok we have 2 different opinions


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

not my oersonal fav but one of the dominators of the sport, Phil hellmuth


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, Federer owns a victory over Nadal on the clay court as of this year--the one that ended Nadal's record clay court winning-streak.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Got to agree Michal Jordan

But got to add

Joe Calzaghe, 10 years unbeaten is pretty dominant if you ask me.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

BY FAR the best in his given sport would have to be Dan Gable.

Dan Gable, a wrestler at Iowa St and former Iowa Wrestling Head coach. He went undefeated in his high school career and in his college career he is 182-1, almost undefeated in his entire life. He has been named 3 time all Big Eight (now big ten) and 3 time AA and holds 2 NCAA titles. Set numerous records in NCAA. He then went on to win the gold medal in 1972 without giving up 1 pt to his opponents in 6 matches. Thats right, he OWNED ALL of them.

Following his own career, he went on to coach Iowa University. In his college career as coach, he accumulated a 355-21-5 record in his dual meets. (A dual meet is two schools go on-on-one) That is nearly a 94% winning record. He has 15 NCAA titles in 21 years, 9 of them consecutive. Won Big Ten champions EVERY year of his career and has 7 undefeated seasons. He has coached nearly 150 AA in his career.

If there ever was a person who dominated in his sport it would DEFINATELY have to be Dan Gable. From his high school career to his coaching career he has truly dominated his sport.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8P said:


> BY FAR the best in his given sport would have to be Dan Gable.
> 
> Dan Gable, a wrestler at Iowa St and former Iowa Wrestling Head coach. He went undefeated in his high school career and in his college career he is 182-1, almost undefeated in his entire life. He has been named 3 time all Big Eight (now big ten) and 3 time AA and holds 2 NCAA titles. Set numerous records in NCAA. He then went on to win the gold medal in 1972 without giving up 1 pt to his opponents in 6 matches. Thats right, he OWNED ALL of them.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but do look at one of your facts. The former Big Eight Conference is now part of the Big Twelve, not Ten.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

Honestly.....add some hockey players on there........u know....the 19 year old....who got 120 points this year....won 3 awards......youngest captain....youngest to get 100 points.......and so on and so on and so on the records go


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko...MMA

I don't watch or care about any other sport other than MMA so I apologize if somebody has already mentioned this.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, you like Sidney Crosby. We get it.

I agree, he had a great season, but I'm not ready to say that it was part of a pattern of dominance, and, when compared to the two players of individually-based sports that are leading this thing, he simply will never dominate his sport as much as those two already have (and will continue to do).


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> Honestly.....add some hockey players on there........u know....the 19 year old....who got 120 points this year....won 3 awards......youngest captain....youngest to get 100 points.......and so on and so on and so on the records go


Ur obseesed with Crosby


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> BY FAR the best in his given sport would have to be Dan Gable.
> 
> Dan Gable, a wrestler at Iowa St and former Iowa Wrestling Head coach. He went undefeated in his high school career and in his college career he is 182-1, almost undefeated in his entire life. He has been named 3 time all Big Eight (now big ten) and 3 time AA and holds 2 NCAA titles. Set numerous records in NCAA. He then went on to win the gold medal in 1972 without giving up 1 pt to his opponents in 6 matches. Thats right, he OWNED ALL of them.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but do look at one of your facts. The former Big Eight Conference is now part of the Big Twelve, not Ten.
[/quote]

Oops. your right. I was thinking Iowa and not Iowa St. But Im glad you agree with my choice.

To me, you cant tell how dominant a player is if hes on a team sport. Michael Jordan, Tom Brady, LT, Crosby. They are GREAT athletes, dont get me wrong, but its a team sport and everyone on the team has their part to do.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Fedor Emelianenko...MMA
> 
> I don't watch or care about any other sport other than MMA so I apologize if somebody has already mentioned this.


I agree with you 100% the man is unstoppable. He is the most well rounded fighter I have ever seen.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> Honestly.....add some hockey players on there........u know....the 19 year old....who got 120 points this year....won 3 awards......youngest captain....youngest to get 100 points.......and so on and so on and so on the records go


I saw your fan site...

I think you're in love with Crosby !


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

think what you want!!! doesn't bother me


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...so you are in love with him?...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im suprised shaun white wasnt in there for snowboarding.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I know he's retired, but what about Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> think what you want!!! doesn't bother me


I'm just kidding.. Good attitude you have ! 
Crosby deserves all the attention, he's amazing !!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BAMBINO said:


> im suprised shaun white wasnt in there for snowboarding.


shaun white is a great snowboa







rder


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Fargo said:


> im suprised shaun white wasnt in there for snowboarding.


Good call. Kid is awesome.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

mia hamm women's soccer


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Takeru Kobayashi


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

well the only one on that list that I think is the greatest is Earnhart. He was the greatest driver ever...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

I put Junior tho, I think you mean Sr.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Takeru Kobayashi


Good choice, but let's see how he does against the gurgitator who took down his record...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/more...=rss_topstories


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^Looks like hes been trainin.. lol. I seen him last year and he was leading most of the way till Kobayashi came back. Should be interesting this year and its right around the corner..


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Federer vs Tiger.

If Tiger has an off day, he can get into a hole that is pretty tuff to get out of as he is competing with ALL of the players in the event. If Federer has an off day he can very well win at half strength against half the ATP tour guys and then start fresh the next match. A one vs one, win and advance tournament is easier to overcome a bad day then it is a one vs all aggregate score tournament.

Both are great, and to compare one to the other is too hard of a call. However, these are the top current stars as far as domination is concerned. JMO


----------

